# The Magical Forest



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Sinikka Langeland
The Magical Forest

Release Date July 29, 2016
Duration47:08
Genre
Folk
International
Jazz
Styles
Nordic Traditions
Finnish Folk
Improvisation
Avant-Garde Jazz
Traditional Folk

4


----------

